# Here's my Super Six next to a......



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dogma 65.1! That's my buddies ride. It's awesome with all the goodies. I also did an upgrade to my ride. I ordered new set of wheels. I'm having a pair of customs done. H Plus Son Archetype wheels with CK hubs. Can't wait for my wheels to be done.
View attachment 285303


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool. Try and take another picture some time with better lighting so we an see the bikes better. Hard to see much from the shadows


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Wicked! Been a while.
So are you saying the Dogma is a better bike than the Supersix? If so you're in the wrong forum


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

don't quit your day job to become a photographer...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I see those two bikes just fine. Guess we have some blind folks in here. Lol! Click on the picture and it will enlarge for you. Hey Phoenix I'm going to be riding a new bike come October of this year. New customs wheels on the way. My buddies Dogma is a very nice bike. I still put the hammer on him up the climbs. My Super Six does the job just fine.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> I see those two bikes just fine. Guess we have some blind folks in here. Lol! Click on the picture and it will enlarge for you. Hey Phoenix I'm going to be riding a new bike come October of this year. New customs wheels on the way. My buddies Dogma is a very nice bike. I still put the hammer on him up the climbs. My Super Six does the job just fine.


Not blind. Just enjoy good photography of which proper lighting is of importance. Why take pics of the bikes in the shade?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It was taking on a very hot day in California. Besides that was taken with a iPhone 5 camera. I would have taken it with my better camera but left it behind because of the heat. I'll have better bling in the future.


----------

